# Transition from the 3/4 PVC to NM



## remster (Jan 8, 2007)

What is the best way to transition from this 3/4 PVC Conduit entering my basement to the Romex that goes to the panel. This is a single 20AMP branch circuit that is going to goto a detached garage. 

Assume the foundation walls can get damp at times (this is a old stone foundation)

I would like to have the splice from THWN to Romex done above ground level. (this is just 'incase' water ever leaked into the conduit underground.


----------



## remster (Jan 8, 2007)

I was thinking I would do a 3/4" PVC LB and have the conduit go up into a 4x4 steel box and do the splice.

What other options do I have, that may be cleaner looking.


----------



## jbelectric777 (Jun 1, 2007)

Your idea is fine, the only other way would be to eliminate the splice all together and use a 3/4 male adaptor to 3/4 threaded coupling to seal tite fitting (the non metallic type) run seal tite to the panel. Just make sure your THWN's are long enough to go to the panel.


----------



## jbfan (Apr 1, 2004)

This question has been answered in at least two forums.
All of the answers have been about the same.
Are you looking for another answer?


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

You need to do something with your lawn, it's a mess, kiddin', great illustration. I'd put a box where it come in and run emt (we have to out here) to the panel, no splices, loop the wires in the box.

What I would do if the pvc isn't already in and through the wall (potential water (maybe radon) leak around conduit), is put a 90 outside before the wall and bring it above ground then an LB into the house to a box and then romex to the panel.


----------



## remster (Jan 8, 2007)

mickeyco said:


> You need to do something with your lawn, it's a mess, kiddin', great illustration. I'd put a box where it come in and run emt (we have to out here) to the panel, no splices, loop the wires in the box.
> 
> What I would do if the pvc isn't already in and through the wall (potential water (maybe radon) leak around conduit), is put a 90 outside before the wall and bring it above ground then an LB into the house to a box and then romex to the panel.


The foundation is 100 years old stone granite foundation, the basement has a dirt floor. I wouldn't be afraid of introducing anything new. I decided to go totally below ground to keep the outside of the house cleaner looking. It was easy to get the conduit through.

Why are you required in your area to EMT all the way to the panel? Most basements I see are all Romex running along or through the joists. 

Thanks.


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

remster said:


> Why are you required in your area to EMT all the way to the panel? Most basements I see are all Romex running along or through the joists.
> 
> Thanks.


It's the law, everything in metallic conduit (emt), we aren't allowed to use romex, or PVC for that matter, but romex is readily available, with all the accessories at the local Wal Mart and Home centers, don't know why.


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

jbfan said:


> This question has been answered in at least two forums.
> All of the answers have been about the same.
> Are you looking for another answer?


Didn't see your post before I replied. I opened the reply window then took the dog out before posting. I just looked at his other posts, it appears to be his own house. Could be a DIY'er that sneaked into the forum or a carpenter doing a little electric work on his own house which may or may not be legal.

remster,

Electricity is dangerous and if you're a DIY'er there's a forum for that at: http://www.diychatroom.com/


----------



## remster (Jan 8, 2007)

mickeyco said:


> Didn't see your post before I replied. I opened the reply window then took the dog out before posting. I just looked at his other posts, it appears to be his own house. Could be a DIY'er that sneaked into the forum or a carpenter doing a little electric work on his own house which may or may not be legal.
> 
> remster,
> 
> Electricity is dangerous and if you're a DIY'er there's a forum for that at:


This was just for work on my own house. Which is fine with a permit / inspection. Just like seeing different methods of doing something, the combined knowledge is much better than asking 1 persons or groups opinion. Nice mspaint work on that LB in your pic :thumbsup:


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

remster said:


> This was just for work on my own house. Which is fine with a permit / inspection. Just like seeing different methods of doing something, the combined knowledge is much better than asking 1 persons or groups opinion. Nice mspaint work on that LB in your pic :thumbsup:


Cool, good luck with the project.


----------



## jbelectric777 (Jun 1, 2007)

They did the same thing in a city in Penna micky, I think they fought it and won but they use to call it the "fire zone" it was from the river 4 blocks over and so many other blocks the other way, but when PA made into law the uniform construction code that went out the window and they couldnt enforce it anymore...


----------

